# Video mit Sony Vegas als Einzelbilder speichern



## Micha122 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

möchte mein Video mit Sony Vegas als Einzelbilder (tga) speichern zur weiteren Bearbeitung mit Voodoo Tracker.
Habe leider keine entsprechende Funktion in Vegas gefunden.

Geht das mit Vegas überhaupt?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## darkframe (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ja, Einzelbilder speichern geht über "Datei -> Rendern als" und dann im Dialogfenster bei Dateityp "Bildsequenz" auswählen. Bei "Vorlage" im gleichen Dialog kannst Du dann das gewünschte Bildformat eintragen. TGA ist allerdings nicht dabei, aber vielleicht kannst Du ja stattdessen BMP oder TIFF nutzen. Die Bilder werden übrigens automatisch durch Anhängen einer 6-stelligen Ziffer an den Dateinamen nummeriert.


----------



## Micha122 (21. Juli 2011)

Danke!!

Ich habe die ganze Zeit in der Anleitung und bei google nach "Einzelbilder speichern" gesucht.
Dabei heißt das Zauberwort "Bildsequenz"!

Nochmals Danke und viele Grüße


----------

